# Dishwasher won't drain



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need the model #.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sometimes it's not the dishwasher. I'd start ruling out all the obvious things like garbage disposal hook up - there's a plug where dw connects to that can get clogged, as you have suggested, take off drain line clean it, blow some air through it, make sure it's not clogged, check all drain lines for blockages, check vents if installed for proper working condition and not clogged, etc. Just a thought.

Then go onto troubleshooting your dw. Go to repairclinic.com (click on link below) and type in your correct model number and it will bring up a list of solutions for you to check. Sorry I couldn't be of more help to you.

repairclinic


----------



## OurHouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, Joe and jmon... it's a 3384543


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

OurHouse said:


> Thanks, Joe and jmon... it's a 3384543


Your welcome. However, i'm not coming up with anything using that number. Hope it just turns out to be a clogged somewhere for you.


----------



## OurHouse (Jun 21, 2011)

It's got so many numbers that look like model numbers, but I removed something else that said it's a Kenmore model 665 (*15822000) 

After snaking from disposal to a pipe break, I just uninstalled and reinstalled the dishwasher so that it has a completely new drain hose, and ran the test rinse, and it still sounds like it's doing its' best, but it doesn't drain. It seemed to drain just by gravity while disconnected, so I'm now looking at a computer issue? Or? Grrr.

 Dishwasher uninstall/reinstall is a special kind of hell... nothing readily reachable, lots of irking and twisting and contorting. Sometimes it sucks, being an adult.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I got a hit on that number. Comes up with a couple more things you can check. Click on part replacement video if needed. Hope this helps you a little better.

click here for repairclinic


----------



## OurHouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks. I looked on their site, watched the available video about how a dishwasher works, but I didn't see a video on testing the drain impeller. 

Since the motor sounds like it's doing its' normal thing, am I correct that it wouldn't be the pump and motor assembly?

And since it leaked out pretty completely when the hose was disconnected from the check valve, am I correct that the check valve has to be ok, by default. 

As I said before, it worked fine for over 2 years, and isn't vented on the sink deck. Could that lack of venting have put extra stress on the drain impeller, or pump and motor assembly, causing one to wear out? The video seems to suggest the drain line must have (for lack of a better description) an area that rides high like the P or S trap of a sink drain rides low, but mine isn't as pronounced as they show. While I understand the P/S trap necessity in that it remains full of discharged water to prevent sewer gas from wafting out of the drain, I don't have a clear understanding of this drain pipe issue, so I'm trying to understand it so that I can appreciate whether this is effecting something, etc. 

It looks like the part they are calling the "pump and motor assembly" is the white piece on the very bottom of my machine, and the drain impeller that is tucked under that piece (also inside the machine?) and then the motor on the bottom of the machine?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

OurHouse said:


> Thanks. I looked on their site, watched the available video about how a dishwasher works, but I didn't see a video on testing the drain impeller.
> 
> Since the motor sounds like it's doing its' normal thing, am I correct that it wouldn't be the pump and motor assembly?
> 
> ...


As far as the drain impeller, pump and motor assembly go, as long as they're working and not making any noise you can assumed they're alright. The only way for sure is to have a service tech check things out with a multimeter, otherwise your just guessing. For that repair, you may want to hire a service tech.

In regards to the check valve, sometimes the check ball in the check valve gets stuck and can cause your dw not to drain. Easier to replace the whole check valve. If you scroll down to check valve, under skill level, there is a parts replacement video, click on that. 

In regards to your plumbing set-up, can you post some pics of what you have. Thanks.


----------



## OurHouse (Jun 21, 2011)

The white corrugated line is the dishwasher discharge line, hope this is all clear enough.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice pics. Other than the steel drain lines, it looks fine. Those steel drain lines will eventually rust out and leak. You can replace them with plastic at some point. No biggy right now.

You stated everything was working fine and it just started happening. I'm still thinking a blockage somewhere. Check that video out and make sure everything is fine with your dw check valve. Go from there.


----------



## OurHouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you, jmon. I have great access for pics because the faux drawer front fell off and I put hinges so it opens down, so I no longer need to open the cabinet and reach up for the disposal switch. I know I'm not thrilled with how that steel was, but alas, when we bought the whole house was a plumbing disaster. I have been chipping away at problems. I replumbed the whole house (except drain lines) almost as escrow closed :laughing: with PEX, and I had to replace every P/S trap, too, but I just never bought that extended section. It keeps flying under the radar, because there are other things that cry harder in a 101 year old house. 

I took the night off tonight, because I was ready to kill it. The video isn't for my model, and doesn't go into the depth I need on this. The check valve part looks small. I assume I'll have to remove it to adequately check it, though? And will I be able to visually know if it's working ok? I'm not finding anything about checking it while it's installed, but since it drained when the power was off and the machine was uninstalled, I'm wondering how likely that is to still be the issue? I was told to try running CLR through. Thoughts on that?


----------

